# Free (profitable) tip every day



## Betting-girl (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi, I decided to share my betting tips. I will also evaluate the tips on an ongoing basis and always add statistics here from time to time to let you know it's worth it.

When I write a sufficient sample of tips here, we will gradually fine-tune which tips you would like to see here and of course also for which bookmakers the tips would suit you best (I am from the Czech Republic and we use other bookmakers here than most users of this forum). I look forward to any comments.

Please note that betting is not a sprint, but a marathon. You can't win every bet, not even the best tipster in the world can. You will experience losing and winning series as often in betting. Therefore, be patient, the results will come.


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 7, 2020)

19.12. 14:00 ET  Football Spain LaLiga  Atl. Madrid vs Elche - Both teams to score - YES (odds 4,30 - Marathonbet, William Hill, Betfair and other bookies coming soon)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 7, 2020)

8.12. 15:00 ET Football  Algeria Ligue 1  Bel Abbes vs MC Alger - away team win draw no bet (odds 1,66 - Betvictor and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 7, 2020)

8.12. 20:00 ET  Football England EFL Trophy  Exeter vs Northampton - over 2,5 goals (odds 1,82 - Marathon, Betvictor, slightly lower odds Betfair and Bet365)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 7, 2020)

13.12. 18:30  Football Greece Super League  Aris vs PAOK - (DC) home team win or draw (odds 1,73 - Betfair, Bet365 and more)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 7, 2020)

8.12. 20:00 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Football Bolivia Division Profesional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nacional Potosi vs Bolivar - Nacional Potosi or draw (odds 1,80 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 8, 2020)

8.12. 22:00 ET  Football Venezuela Primera Division  Monagas vs Gran Valencia - home team win at 1st half (odds 2,05 - William Hill)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 8, 2020)

8.12. 20:45  Football England EFL Trophy  Oxford Utd vs Forest Green - (1x2) away team win (odds 4,10 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 9, 2020)

9.12.10:00  Football Women Vietnam TKS Viet Nam vs Ha Noi 2  under 3,5 goals (odds 1,95 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 9, 2020)

9.12. 21:00 ET  Football Champions League  Olympiakos vs FC Porto - Away team win draw no bet (odds 3,50 - Skybet and others)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 9, 2020)

9.12. 18:30 ET  Basketball Spain LEB Oro  Oviedo vs Palencia - (H/A) home team win (odds 2,75 Dafabet, Betfair and others)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

11.12. 15:00 ET  Football Algeria Paradou vs MC Alger  Away team win DNB (odds 2,10 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

10.12. 12:00 ET  Fotball Macao Elite League  Monte Carlo vs Policia - (1x2) away team win (odds 2,30 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

10.12. 10:00  ET Football Australia South Australia State League 1  Sturt Lions vs White City Woodville - (1x2) home team win (odds 3,10 - Betway)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

11.12. 20:00 ET  Football Belgium Super League Women  Charleroi vs Genk - Both teams to score NO (odds 1,91 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

11.12. 12:30  ET Football Thai League 1  Muang Thong Utd vs Prachuap - (1x2) home team win (odds 1,96 - Expekt, Betclic, Betfair and others for similar price)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

16.12. 23:15 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Football South America Copa Libertadores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Santos (Bra) vs Gremio (Bra) - Gramio AH0 (odds 2,24 - Marathonbet, for the slightly lower price at Unbibet, Betfair and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

10.12. 18:00 ET  Basketball Hungary 1st woman league  PEAC-Pecs vs Cegledi - (H/A) away team win (odds 1,50 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 10, 2020)

11.12. 21:30 ET  Basketball Portugal LPB  Barreirense vs Galitos - Galitos AH-14,5 (odds 2,88 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 11, 2020)

13.12. 21:10 ET  Football Argentina Copa Diego Maradona  Aldovisi vs Lanus - Aldovisi AH0  ... or Aldovisi DNB (odds 2,22 - Marathonbet, 2,10 Bet365, Betway and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 11, 2020)

15.12. 18:00 ET  Football Hungary OTP Bank Liga  Varda vs Ujpest - Ujpest AH+0,5 (odds 1,83 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 11, 2020)

12.12. 16:30 ET  Football Kuwait Premier Legaue  Al Naser vs Al Tadamon - away team win draw no bet (odds 5,50 - Betsson, Betsafe and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 11, 2020)

11.12. 21:15  Basketball Portugal LPB  Academica vs CAB Madeira - (H/A) away team win (odds 2,55 - Betway)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 11, 2020)

12.12. 5:00 ET  Basketball China CBA  Shenzhen vs Fujian - Shenzhen AH+5,5 (odds 1,83 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 12, 2020)

12.12. 17:30  Volleyball Poland PlusLiga  Gdansk vs Bedzin - Bedzin AH+2,5 sets (odds 1,92 Betsson, Betsafe and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 13, 2020)

15.12. 17:30 ET  Ice hockey Czech Extraleague  Litvinov vs Pardubice - under 4,5 goals (odds 2,49 - Marathonbet)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 14, 2020)

16.12. 21:00  ET Football Scotland League Cup  St. Mirren vs Rangers - both teams to score NO (odds 2,00 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 14, 2020)

14.12. 18:30 ET  Basketball Romania Divizia A  CSU Sibiu vs BCM Pitesti - away win (odds 4,10 - Betvictor)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 14, 2020)

15.12. 16:00  Football Bahrain Premier League  Al-Hidd vs Al-Ahli Manama - home team win (odds 2,10 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 15, 2020)

15.12. 14:00  Football Uganda Premier League  Police vs Busoga - home win (odds 2,20 - Betfair and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 16, 2020)

17.12. 15:30  Football Romania Liga Nationala  Potaissa Turda vs Dobrogea Sud - home team win (odds 1,91 - William Hill, for lower odds on other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 16, 2020)

16.12. 20:00  Football Brazil Campeonato Piauiense  away team win (odds 2,80 - Betfair, for lower odds at the other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 16, 2020)

20.12. 16:00  ET Basketball Spain ACB  Baskonia vs Tenerife - (H/A) away team win (odds 3,16 - Expect, Betclic, Betvictor, Unibet and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 16, 2020)

16.12. 21:00 ET  Football Spain Copa del Rey  Rincon vs Alaves - both teams to score YES (odds 7,00 - William Hill, 8,00 - Betsson, for lower odds at other bookies - dont bet under 4,5!!)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 17, 2020)

17.12. 19:30 ️ ET Football Spain Copa del Rey  Pena Deportiva vs Tarazona - away team win draw no bet (odds 2,34 1Xbet, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 18, 2020)

18.12. 12:45 ET  Football Iran Persian Gulf Pro League  Naft vs Foolad - draw (odds 2,97 - Expekt, Betclic and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 18, 2020)

18.12. 17:30 ET  Basketball Eurocup  Lietkabelis vs Monaco - Home team win (odds 3,80 - Betfair, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 18, 2020)

19.12. 8:00 ET  Soccer China FA Cup  Jiangsu Suning vs Shandong Luneng - home team win or draw (odds 3,40 - Maratahonbet and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 19, 2020)

20.12. 12:55  Football Croatia 2.HNL  Sesvete vs Dugopolje - over 2,5 goals (odds 1,80 - 1xbet)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 19, 2020)

19.12. 19:30 ET  Basketball Poland Energa Basket Liga  Bydgoszcz vs GTK Gliwice - away team win (odds 3,00 - Betfair, William Hill, Dafabet and others)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 19, 2020)

19.12. 14:45 ET  Football Hungary OTP Bank Liga  MTK Budapest vs Paks - away team win draw no bet (odds 2,06 - Unibet, 888Sports and others)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 19, 2020)

20.12. 16:00 ET  Basketball Poland Energa Basket Liga Women  AZS Poznan W vs Torun W - Torun W AH+24,5 (odds 1,83 - Betsson, Betsafe, 1xBet and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 19, 2020)

20.12. 00:00 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Football El Salvador Primera Division 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Santa Tecla vs 11 Deportivo - Santa Tecla AH+0,5 or Santa Tecla + draw (odds 1,94 - Betvictor, Betway, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 21, 2020)

23.12. 19:15  Football 1st Israel league  H. Beer Sheva vs Maccabi Petah Tikva - home team win (odds 1,80 - Betfred, for lower odds at all other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 21, 2020)

22.12. 18:00 ET  Basketbal Romania Divizia A  Steaua Bucuresti vs Targu Jiu - Targu Jiu AH+9,5 (odds 1,83 - Betvictor, Expekt, Betclick and others)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 21, 2020)

To date, I have post 40 tips, with a balance of 18 wins and 22 losses. In total, we achieved a 4.8% ROI and a profit of 192 pounds with a bet of 100 pounds / tip.

In the coming days, I want to focus on increasing ROI and profit. I will also try to choose competitions more carefully to make the tips attractive to everyone. Stay tuned!


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 22, 2020)

22.12. 14:00 ET  Football CAF Confederation Cup  Alamal Atbara (Sud) vs Salitas (Bfa) - home team win (odds 2,45 - Unibet, 888Sports, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 22, 2020)

22.12. 18:00 ET  Football CAF Champions League  Teungueth (Sen) vs Raja Casablanca (Mar) - away team win draw no bet (odds 1,86 - Unibet)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 22, 2020)

23.12. 17:00 ET  Football CAF Champions League  Al Ahly Benghazi (Lby) vs Esperance Tunis (Tun) - away team win (odds 1,73 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 22, 2020)

23.12. 15:00 ET  Football CAF Champions League  SONIDEP (Nig) vs Al Ahly (Egy) - away team win (odds 1,83 - Bwin, for lower odds on other betting sites)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 24, 2020)

28.12.20:45 ET  Football Scottish Cup  Dundonald Bluebell vs Queen's Park - over 3,5 goals (odds 1,94 - Marathonbet, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 24, 2020)

26.12. 16:00 ET  Football England Championship  Cardiff vs Brentford - over 2,0 goals (odds 1,72 AsianOdds, slightly lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 24, 2020)

30.12. 1:00 ET  Basketball USA NBA  Philadelphia 76ers vs Toronto Raptors - (H/A) home win (odds 2,55 - Betvictor, there is no odds at other bookies, we have to wait)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 25, 2020)

26.12. 8:30 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basketbal China CBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tianjin vs Zhejiang Guangsha - home team win (odds 3,40 - BetVictor, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 26, 2020)

26.12. 18:30 ET  Ice hockey Germany DEL 2  Heilbronner vs Frankfurt Lowen - (H/A) away (odds 2,20 - Betvictor, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 26, 2020)

26.12. 14:00 ET  Football England League Two  Cambridge vs Leyton Orient - both teams to score - YES (odds 1,90 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 26, 2020)

26.12. 16:35 ET  Football Kuwait Premier League  Khaitan vs Al Qadisiya - draw (odds 3,60 - William Hill)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 26, 2020)

27.12. 22:30  Football Paraguay Primera Division  Sol de America vs Olimpia Asuncion - away team win (odds 2,25 - bwin, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 27, 2020)

29.12. 6:35 ET  Football Australia women  Brisbane Roar vs Melbourne City - Brisbane Roar draw no bet (odds 2,45 - Unibet)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 28, 2020)

28.12. 17:00  Football Sudan Premier League  Al-Hilal Omdurman vs Hay al-Arab - over 2,5 goals (odds 1,85 - Betfair)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 28, 2020)

3.1. 17:30 ET  Football England Premier League  Chelsea vs Manchester City - home win or draw (odds 1,72 - Marathonbet, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 28, 2020)

29.12. 15:00 ET  Ice hockey Russia VHL  Perm vs Rubin Tyumen - under 4,5 goals (odds 2,35 - William Hill, for lower odds on other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 31, 2020)

3.1. 15:00  Basketball Germany BBL  Bamberg vs Oldenburg - away win (odds 3,40 - Expekt, Betvictor and oter bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Dec 31, 2020)

3.1. 15:00  Basketbal Germany BBL  Alba Berlin vs Bayern - away team win (odds 1,95 - Bwin, Betway, Expekt, Betclic and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Jan 1, 2021)

3.1. 13:00 ET  Football Tunisia Ligue Professionnelle  US Tataouine vs Bizertin - away team win draw no bet (odds 3,60 - Betsson, Betsafe, Betfair and other)


----------



## Betting-girl (Jan 2, 2021)

2.1. 17:30 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Basketball Austria Superliga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 St. Polten vs Obertwart Gunners - home win (odds 2,00 - Betfair, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Jan 2, 2021)

3.1. 22:00 ET  Football El Salvador Primera Division  Santa Tecla vs FAS - home team win draw no bet (odds 2,43 - Unibet, 888sport and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Jan 3, 2021)

3.1. 19:30 ET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Football Morocco Coupe de Trone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FAR Rabat vs Union Touarga - both teams to score YES (odds 3,20 - Marathonbet, Betfair and other bookies)


----------



## Betting-girl (Jan 6, 2021)

6.1. 17:00  Football CAF Champions League  Wydad (Mar) vs Stade Malien (Mli) - both teams to score YES (odds 7,00 - Unibet, 888sport, for lower odds at other bookies)


----------

